# SIP Lucky..



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

My poor little Lucky...I rescued you from that awful little cup... I couldn't believe how tiny you were! I wish I could have done more for you, maybe diagnosed you properly, seen you grow into the beautiful Halfmoon Doubletail I knew you would be...I'm sorry little guy. 
You will always be my first little rescue and I hope you know I did my best... <3


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

S.I.P little man :,(


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss..hugs


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks! I hope he didn't suffer too much. At least he got to have some warm water and taste a bloodworm before he passed. I guess the first one is always the hardest! <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

sunstar93 said:


> Thanks! I hope he didn't suffer too much. At least he got to have some warm water and taste a bloodworm before he passed. I guess the first one is always the hardest! <3


Yes the first one is the worse, but think of him now all happy and healthy swimming around under the rainbow bridge!  S.I.P


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

You have my condolences. :blueworry:


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

SIP Skye....I'm so sorry little girl. I hope you and Lucky will find each other and swim under the rainbow bridge together...
You were my first female betta and I wish I knew what happened, why you passed. Forgive me :sob:


----------

